# What is a rendering?



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

What is a rendering? 

No right or wrong answers imho

What makes it successful and not so successful

edit- What makes a great rendering?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A rendering is a 3D computer drawing with texture/color/shadows on it.





Did I win? :w00t:


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

A graphic representation of a physical state.

IMO, it is successful if the client has a good handle on what the project will look like when finished.

If the APA stamp on the plywood is not to scale, it's a big fail.:jester:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> If the APA stamp on the plywood is not to scale, it's a big fail.:jester:


Off topic ---
:whistling not really a big fail. If you could change the scale would you tho?


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Off topic ---
> :whistling not really a big fail. If you could change the scale would you tho?


Already did......so yes.:thumbsup:

Well, I changed the settings in v-ray I mean.


----------



## JSDraftDesign (Feb 14, 2016)

digiconsoo said:


> A graphic representation of a physical state.
> 
> IMO, it is successful if the client has a good handle on what the project will look like when finished.
> 
> If the APA stamp on the plywood is not to scale, it's a big fail.:jester:


Lol, maybe doesn't need that level of detail but yeah, if the client understands and likes the rendering then I'd label that one successful


----------



## JSDraftDesign (Feb 14, 2016)

Rendering


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

?..


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

How does one go about learning "rendering"?

:whistling Not rendering fat-bacon :laughing:


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> How does one go about learning "rendering"?
> 
> :whistling Not rendering fat-bacon :laughing:


https://www.alamo.edu/pac/continuing-education/it/3d/


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> https://www.alamo.edu/pac/continuing-education/it/3d/


That's how to model and use render engines ... is that "rendering"?


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> That's how to model and use render engines ... is that "rendering"?



In the same way using a motor vehicle is driving?

Some are good drivers, some bad. There are advanced driving schools.

I might be misunderstanding the question.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> What is a rendering?


A creation of one sort or another...




Texas Wax said:


> No right or wrong answers imho
> 
> What makes it successful and not so successful
> 
> edit- *What makes a great rendering*?


When it serves its purpose... :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> In the same way using a motor vehicle is driving?
> 
> Some are good drivers, some bad. There are advanced driving schools.
> 
> I might be misunderstanding the question.


I'm probably riding on the short bus even having this discussion here. Seat 1B right in back of the drive on the isle, so I get slapped often.

Does having a camera, being able to use all the buttons make you a photographer?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

A rendering is an image of some part or view of a project that uses textures, colors, lighting and non-architectural elements, e.g. people, to provide an impression of a project that isn't conveying by normal plans and elevations. Usually, but not always, renderings are part of the sales process and are not used during construction.

A good rendering is one that helps the viewer, usually the prospective customer, understand how the project will look. During the sales process, renderings are used to present the project in a flattering or favorable manner.

15 years ago I was involved in a project that went into city hearings - a neighbor didn't like it. There were no significant effects - no shadows or anything on the neighbor's house - so she hired an architect to draw before and after renderings of the view from her property. "Before" was all sunny, a mid-summer day. "After" showed the new bit, on a gloomy winter day. Once the neighbor's architect admitted that there would never be a shadow from the new work the supervisors threw out the permit appeal.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> I'm probably riding on the short bus even having this discussion here. Seat 1B right in back of the drive on the isle, so I get slapped often.
> 
> Does having a camera, being able to use all the buttons make you a photographer?




Hmmmmmm......

Technically, yes.

http://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/photographer


Can you reveal to us the purpose or originating thought behind your question?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> Hmmmmmm......
> 
> Technically, yes.
> 
> ...


:no: I wouldn't pay or ask 99% of those 'photographers' to turn their camera's on :laughing: 

Number of curiosities... wanted to know how others on this forum (contractors and some of the Cad guys) defined and describe what "Rendering" is. Mostly because it is not a well defined term, just as "photography" is rather subjective. Photography is an act of taking a picture, a technical process of settings>developing and also a creative process. 

Some of it is my age-experience with what "rendering" was at one time compared to today's interpretations. The value has morphed, drastically. 

Some of is trying to understand how to differentiate between button pushers and those who actually use the creative process. As the driving force on which buttons to press. It's a "value" thing. Still after 15 years of being in and around this "rendering" thing not clear if it makes a difference to most who "render" and more importantly to those who view.

The renders posted here in the forum are fine and even better if you get paid. Watching the "rendering" in the architectural industry for a awhile it's become a software driven commodity. What's special about it?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Leo G said:


> A rendering is a 3D computer drawing with texture/color/shadows on it.
> 
> Did I win? :w00t:


You get one point for being first and one point for succinct clarity.

Bob gets 1,000,000,000,000,000 points for the best abstract definition of process and use. 


I call it a tie ----- LET'S RUMBLE ----- time for the cage match.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Bob cheated. :laughing:


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> ........The renders posted here in the forum are fine and even better if you get paid. Watching the "rendering" in the architectural industry for a awhile it's become a software driven commodity. What's special about it?



I have NO artistic talent, so for me it is purely software driven.

One of the guys who works for me has way more talent, and can draw with pencil and paper as well as he can use the software modeling/rendering tools.

His work on the render (making it look realistic) side is far better than mine, but my modeling is better, because I have a better grasp on how things get built.

I would consider him more in tune with the artistic side, I'm more in tune with my inner framer.

Both are needed, but he makes prettier pictures.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Texas Wax said:


> How does one go about learning "rendering" :




Do tell. You tube sux, I missed that class in high school, my renderings consist of a transparent box 2 dimensional on a computer screen. Derp! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> Do tell. You tube sux, I missed that class in high school, my renderings consist of a transparent box 2 dimensional on a computer screen. Derp!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed the whole computer thing in HS :thumbsup: 

CNC Punch Tape was bleeding edge 2D-3D printing


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I always thought rendering was the intermediate coat for exterior walls only :whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

superseal said:


> I always thought rendering was the intermediate coat for exterior walls only :whistling


In that context I think of a render as being the British/Scottish name for an exterior plaster, or a stucco.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Well,with me being ancient,and having been exposed to drawings / renderings long,long before the computer age; a rendering is a piece of art. Usually a perspective drawing of what the finished building will look like. Sometimes an ink drawing,sometimes a water color,but always done by hand. There is something special that a work of art conveys that a generic sterile cad drawing can never come close to touching.


Most large architectural firms (that do not have an in house artist) will hire an artist who specializes in architectural rendering. It is not unusual for such work to command fees around the 10 K range.



Those firms realize the great monetary advantage of "selling the sizzle before they sell the steak".



Cad "renderings" no matter how so called detailed look plastic,static,boring,unrealistic and unappealing.

Sorry,just my unapologetic point of view.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

FJN Thank You :thumbsup:
Digital age has taken the 'soul' out of the volume of renders. 

Some interesting examples, Modern implementation of traditional intent. 

Brilliant cross between traditional look and use of tech 
acmedigital


Some great examples, purely CG, that are worthy imo
gallery

Quiet a contrast between an application's "pretty" picture button and those examples. Something to aspire to.


----------



## rocspec (Nov 25, 2015)

Here's a rendering, then the revised real thing.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> FJN Thank You :thumbsup:
> Digital age has taken the 'soul' out of the volume of renders.
> 
> Some interesting examples, Modern implementation of traditional intent.
> ...






You likewise hit the point dead center ! Within the past year or so,the Wall St. Journal ran an article in their every Friday section,titled Mansions,the article explored / showcased a dedicated artist who strictly does renderings. The article mentioned his hourly fee along with an approximation each one would take. With that data,it was simple to assign a cost,that is how I arrived at the 10 K figure I posted.


His list of firms he regularly did rendering for was a virtual list of the who's who in the architectural arena. They were absolute works of art.In some instances,the renderings were done to convey the finished product,some were done after the fact and given to the client as a house warming gift showing appreciation for the business relationship.


For the life of me,I can't even imagine the junk generated by even the best of cad systems would make a favorable impression if it was given to a client who just spent 50 million on the design and construction of their home.:laughing:



As you stated,the digital age sucked the life blood out of drawings,both working and renderings. As a result,we as a Nation have become desensitized and oblivious to what truly constitutes beauty in our built environment. To find that proof,just look up and down any street scape of any place in this Country. The monotony surrounds you on every street corner. The art has left the architecture.........last one out,please turn off the lights.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Here are a few examples of what renderings should look like. The stuff spit out of a cad system look like stick figures next to a Rembrandt.:laughing: 




http://clarksmithrendering.com/


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

fjn, you have a link or remember the name of the artist/illustrator.


The photo real that everybody chases, is the prime example of creating blah. There is sooo much more to creating a compelling image than real world accurate lighting and repeating texture maps.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I love software rendering as it has allowed me to provide them for the majority of projects since 2010, which I never would have attempted by hand. On the down side, one of my customers took a marker rendering I made of their kitchen design, framed it and put it in the finished kitchen. I doubt that is likely to happen with a software rendering.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

fjn said:


> Here are a few examples of what renderings should look like. The stuff spit out of a cad system look like stick figures next to a Rembrandt.:laughing:
> http://clarksmithrendering.com/


The acmedigital dude was an early innovator of the CG/water color look. 2nd generation traditional media trained Illustrator turned digital. 

Whether it's a more traditional hand drawn look, architectural photography or high-bred - the good ones always standout. Application, technique, ect don't really matter in the hands of a skilled artisan.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I love software rendering as it has allowed me to provide them for the majority of projects since 2010, which I never would have attempted by hand. On the down side, one of my customers took a marker rendering I made of their kitchen design, framed it and put it in the finished kitchen. I doubt that is likely to happen with a software rendering.


:whistling Same human making the renderings

..and hey I get the time constraints and advantages of CAD renderings.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> fjn, you have a link or remember the name of the artist/illustrator.
> 
> 
> .



Don't quote me,it may have been this guy.



http://clarksmithrendering.com/


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I guess you can call this rendering, a few projects I just finished up for some customers.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Leo G said:


>


Leo wins for "Closet to IRL Rendering" I've ever seen.

Do you plan to enclose a great ape in that cart and roll it around to woodworking conferences to boast the strength of your clamp cart?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I don't own an ape, so no. :laughing:

The wheels are wrong on the rendering. I got lazy and just put non spinners on it.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Leo wins for "Closet to IRL Rendering" I've ever seen.


What is IRL?

And you need glasses :laughing: It's a good image no doubt, but if realism is what defines a render .... compare it to the real image.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Peter Shields Inn, Cape May NJ


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

What is a render?

.... What ever your application can produce that makes you feel warm fuzzy. Typically basic technical images with the purpose of showing a 3D representation of something.

Value of a render, is in the eye of the beholder. :thumbsup:

Thanks Superseal for posting the links and images you did. Inspirational images worthy of aspiration to attain. 

...Not a place to discuss much beyond that.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Now your talking ! I can get excited by the renderings posted by SS.,especially the second one that is in color.:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

I meant more for scale and material selection. I'm not trying to grain match, but usually when you compare an architectural rendering to what actually comes to be, the actual pieces used to achieve the end product look wildly different from the rendering. 
Leo's is spot on! That means he designed it, then built it according to the plans, which weren't useless piles of toilet paper. 
To a guy that often deals with toilet paper, that means a lot.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Easy Gibson said:


> I meant more for scale and material selection. I'm not trying to grain match, but usually when you compare an architectural rendering to what actually comes to be, the actual pieces used to achieve the end product look wildly different from the rendering.
> Leo's is spot on! That means he designed it, then built it according to the plans, which weren't useless piles of toilet paper.
> To a guy that often deals with toilet paper, that means a lot.


I prefer bar napkins and there's usually an adult beverage handy for the client to pay for.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Easy Gibson said:


> I meant more for scale and material selection. I'm not trying to grain match, but usually when you compare an architectural rendering to what actually comes to be, the actual pieces used to achieve the end product look wildly different from the rendering.
> Leo's is spot on! That means he designed it, then built it according to the plans, which weren't useless piles of toilet paper.
> To a guy that often deals with toilet paper, that means a lot.


No, that means I was bored one day and made the rendering from the plans I used to build it years ago :whistling


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

While I was at the bar today, I was looking back on how many cases I'd cracked while sitting at that very bar.

The fix always comes when you step back, walk away, go for a drink, do whatever to distract. Somehow your brain is still on the case when your body is vegging out.
Then somewhere about halfway down the pint I say, "Ah, tube steel, of course." or something to that affect.
Now we're back in business.

I wish I'd saved all the napkin sketches. It would make a really cool scrap book to see the dawning of an idea. Especially the ones that actually come to life.
I have a few Moleskine books that have some stuff my wife and I have built together. They went from wacky concept art over dinner to real life trade show booth within a year. Fun!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Leo G said:


> No, that means I was bored one day and made the rendering from the plans I used to build it years ago :whistling


Why you no good...


----------

